# Cheese Yields



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

How much cheese do you get from 1 gallon of milk making Chevre . what kind of milk are you using ?


Patty


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

I get a little over 2lbs of Chevre per gallon and use Nubian milk.

Christy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I looked in my log, and I forgot to right the yields down. :blush But if I go off memory, my Snubian gave me about 1.5# cheese, and when the Nubians freshened that up'd the yield to about 2# per gallon, (same with feta). 

I'd be interested if there was a study done, like how they do with cattle on the breeds and cheese yields.
Megan


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

2 lbs. here as well....Nubians

Paula


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

A little over 2 pounds here.. depending on which Nubian I use :biggrin That's about what I get with any type cheese I make.


----------



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

You're supposed to get 20%, but that all depends on the lactation (early/late) & breed.
What has made the biggest difference in our yield is the curd. We've had some issues with the curd- our temps dropping too low overnight (cheeseroom gets too cold) and the amount of rennet. We used to use 1 drop/40# milk, pitching the culture at 78 and having it drop to 70 in 24 hours. That just wasn't working. Yesterday we pitched at 82 (right now it's 76) and used 2 drops/40#. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

How did it go Shereen ?

Are you done freshening yet ?


Patty


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I generally get almost 2 pounds.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Made my first batch a couple of days ago. I got just over 3 lbs from my gallon of Kinder milk. Boy was I suprised! (Pleasantly so!) Technically, the recipe didn't say chevre but it wasn't appreciably different from the chevre recipes I've seen.


----------

